# Know any side effects of eating marijuana?



## jungsheezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Someone told me that when you eat marijuana makes holes in the lining of your stomach. Anyone, know anything about this? Also I have heard multiple times that smoking it wears away at your throat very fast. Would vaporizing do the same?


----------



## klmmicro (Jan 3, 2009)

I have been eating it in baked goods for a long time and no signs of any perforations in my stomach lining. Maybe if you ate it raw for a long time you could get bound up do to indigestible fiber, but that would be about the extent of your problems.

You are correct that your throat can get raw from smoking it if you are not processing the smoke through water or other cooling method. Using a water pipe can definitely ease any "dry-throat" that the smoke could cause. Keep in mind that even when using a bong though, the smoke is still heavily laden with particulate and your lungs will work to expel it. Smokers cough is very common.

This brings up the vaporizer. It is not the end all as you are still breathing in air with particulate matter, just not tar laden. My doctor has said that it is a "safer" way to use cannabis, but that eating is the safest in terms of physical reaction by the body.

Also, and this is subjective, the high from eating tends to be stronger and longer lasting. For me, it takes what would normally last a few hours and extends it to five or six. This is great if you are treating multi day migraine.


----------



## ZaVe (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL. 

Did your parents tell you this? Or health teacher?

Weed is WAY less harmfull on your throat than cigarettes, i think breathing in car exhaust for a few sec's is worse than smoking a joint. Living in a high-traffic city is probably more a danger to your health than weed, speaking of the toxic stuff in the air.

No, it doesn't tear holes in your insides. Think of all the sharp shit you eat. Doritos, pretzels, etc. 

Weed only gets you REALLY high when you eat it. That's the only side effect I've had.


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Jan 3, 2009)

It makes me hungry............er.


----------



## tljmrjn (Jan 3, 2009)

the only side affect i've found is that eating it gets me really really stoned.


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 3, 2009)

When I have ate it, it has always been raw. So I am sure that is no good. Would hot tea be a good method of ingestion?


----------



## droogz (Jan 3, 2009)

jungsheezy said:


> When I have ate it, it has always been raw. So I am sure that is no good. Would hot tea be a good method of ingestion?



I am a fan of making chocolates. One piece heavy with bud can last up to 7 hours. Smoking at most does 3. Also eating for me gives a more mellow high that i am able to still function.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2009)

thats the shit they put out there cause they kno kids will believe it and not smoke weed


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 3, 2009)

if u eat a grip of nugs u might shit green


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2009)

yea the stems are good source of fiber, will clean out your colon


----------



## buggs bunny (Jan 3, 2009)

jungsheezy said:


> When I have ate it, it has always been raw. So I am sure that is no good. Would hot tea be a good method of ingestion?


you need to heat it up to make it get you high

so yes a tea would work


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Doesnt heat reduce the amount of THC?


----------



## buggs bunny (Jan 3, 2009)

jungsheezy said:


> Doesnt heat reduce the amount of THC?


 
i know burning it dose

but heating it up activates the pot to get u high


----------



## Canon Smoke (Jan 3, 2009)

The only "side fx" from eating it is GAS, sometimes I can chase my Cat out of the room.


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Canon Smoke said:


> The only "side fx" from eating it is GAS, sometimes I can chase my Cat out of the room.


Now that's bad. My cat just took a shit and I can smell it 75 feet away. I help her bury it, fast.


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 5, 2009)

I hope you dont feed your cat weed.


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Lots of catnip. I grow that, too.


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 5, 2009)

I smoked catnip before. It gave me a buzz. Do you think it was all in my head? Other people told me that they did it and never got a buzz. I had to smoke alot to get a buzz though. Then again, this one guy suppossidly ate 2 ounces and didnt even get a buzz. An old person was his witness.


----------



## blujay42 (Jan 6, 2009)

jungsheezy said:


> Someone told me that when you eat marijuana makes holes in the lining of your stomach. Anyone, know anything about this? Also I have heard multiple times that smoking it wears away at your throat very fast. Would vaporizing do the same?


I have a genetic issue that gives me mild ulcers and canker sores when it flares up. It's never been bad enough to demand medication, but there are times when I go heavy on the pepto in hopes of helping my oft-upset stomach. It hasn't happened lately so I completely forgot about this myth.

Basically, my doc says no, and when you think about it, it wouldn't make any sense. Why would the oil from a relatively inert herb put holes in your stomach? THC and the other compounds that give weed it's oh-so-notorious nature don't do anything anywhere else in the body except the brain (as far as we know) so beyond that it's practically hemp oil, which would be comparable to really nasty vegetable oil. It _is_ just another plant.

SO maybe it does, because of it's current status there's no source of research you can trust. In light of common sense however, I do not see why it would be any different than say, eating something with olive oil in it.

Ultimately, an ulcer is probably not going to kill you. I would say, hey, try it, and if you don't start having pains that feel like a hot iron is being driven slowly through your abdomen, then everything is fine.

If it happens it probably wouldn't kill you anyway and you aren't physically addicted, so just don't do it again. Weed is great because it's not forever. If it fucks you up, just don't use it again. It won't drag your ass through a pit of hot coals if you stop using it, as i'm sure you're well aware.


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 6, 2009)

blujay42 said:


> I have a genetic issue that gives me mild ulcers and canker sores when it flares up. It's never been bad enough to demand medication, but there are times when I go heavy on the pepto in hopes of helping my oft-upset stomach. It hasn't happened lately so I completely forgot about this myth.
> 
> Basically, my doc says no, and when you think about it, it wouldn't make any sense. Why would the oil from a relatively inert herb put holes in your stomach? THC and the other compounds that give weed it's oh-so-notorious nature don't do anything anywhere else in the body except the brain (as far as we know) so beyond that it's practically hemp oil, which would be comparable to really nasty vegetable oil. It _is_ just another plant.
> 
> ...


But olive oil is good for you


----------



## Firsttimer (Jan 6, 2009)

All I have to say is I know for sure that you CAN NOT die from eating marijuana. I made my wife and I some brownies last year, and ground up 1/2 ounce of mid grade and put it into the batter. My wife only ate one brownie. I ate 3. 2 hours later we were both so stoned we could not walk. I had to crawl up the stairs to bed. The next morning we were both still very stoned. My wife tried to get out of the bed, and her legs did not work, so she fell over. We were still stoned at dinner time that night. I will never eat weed again.


----------



## Canon Smoke (Jan 6, 2009)

jungsheezy said:


> Someone told me that when you eat marijuana makes holes in the lining of your stomach. Anyone, know anything about this? Also I have heard multiple times that smoking it wears away at your throat very fast. Would vaporizing do the same?


 
The only FX I ever got from eatting it is Gas, my friends say I can Fart at will............when ever he is around......pull my finger?


----------



## ANC (Jan 7, 2009)

and give you green poop


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 7, 2009)

Firsttimer said:


> All I have to say is I know for sure that you CAN NOT die from eating marijuana. I made my wife and I some brownies last year, and ground up 1/2 ounce of mid grade and put it into the batter. My wife only ate one brownie. I ate 3. 2 hours later we were both so stoned we could not walk. I had to crawl up the stairs to bed. The next morning we were both still very stoned. My wife tried to get out of the bed, and her legs did not work, so she fell over. We were still stoned at dinner time that night. I will never eat weed again.


This is just from getting too much. You went nuts with the amount there even if it wasn't the chronic.

When you smoke, you smoke until you're good and you stop. When you eat it though it's very easy to get too much.

How does tea work though? I have heard you need a fat or emulsifier added to really make your body use it effectively.


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 8, 2009)

The tea you just dip buds in the hot water till the color changes, just with regular tea, and people use leaves for tea too. The rasta people use the tea alot, but almost always with male flowers. They call it "bush tea".


----------



## blujay42 (Jan 8, 2009)

jungsheezy said:


> But olive oil is good for you


The point is, why would marijuana be any worse? The THC compounds aren't going to eat holes in your stomach.. and other than them, how is it different than any other herb>


----------



## drummingstar108 (Jan 9, 2009)

If you're using shake, examine it carefully for hair and large leaves and stems. Wash it in a bowl of cold water. the dirt falls to the bottom of the bowl; then you can scoop out the rinsed weed and squeeze out the excess water. It's important to heat the material, usually in oil, and cook it well over med.-low heat till the oil runs out. Putting in some sugar or honey also helps. then you can mix it into a fruit or yogurt drink with a blender, or bake it into brownies. I recommend Betty Crocker Double Chocolate mix.


----------



## LandofZion (Jan 9, 2009)

ingesting your good bud will get you seriosly stoned. be sure you have nothing to do for awhile. If you eat alot you may want to plan 24 hours lol for reals. Thats the only health effect i have ever suffered. Boss i am sick today. lol.


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jan 9, 2009)

jungsheezy said:


> The tea you just dip buds in the hot water till the color changes, just with regular tea, and people use leaves for tea too. The rasta people use the tea alot, but almost always with male flowers. They call it "bush tea".


I'm not saying this is wrong, but how does this work? Marijuana is soluble in lipids, how can it go into tea, which is mainly water?


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Jan 9, 2009)

I've leeched mine into butter for years. Started doing that back in the '70's cuz I didn't like all the fiber in my cookies and brownies.


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 10, 2009)

Iron Lion Zion said:


> I'm not saying this is wrong, but how does this work? Marijuana is soluble in lipids, how can it go into tea, which is mainly water?


Try it, I am surprised you havent since you have a rasta username and display pic.


----------



## blujay42 (Jan 14, 2009)

Iron Lion Zion said:


> I'm not saying this is wrong, but how does this work? Marijuana is soluble in lipids, how can it go into tea, which is mainly water?


You do not actually get much out of it.


----------



## crazyhaze420 (Jan 15, 2009)

Look smoke it, eat it, vape it, just dont snort it. And the result is the same every time you go in the clouds... Now iam goin to float away


----------

